# Spartan badged schwinn project



## cl222 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've posted this before and I don't know what category it falls into. Its not a _*restoration*_ and its not _*kustom*_ but I know its what I've been wanting to build for a while and its finally getting done. I'm getting a better quality tank made up by my brother. then its getting some new paint. probably be a while until I get around to painting it because of school (Global Vocab.) but it will be done by spring and this is what it will look like.




Not the best drawing but it will give me a plan for what I want it to look like.
This is what it looks like now


----------



## Iverider (Dec 1, 2013)

That'll be pretty wild. Keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## chitown (Dec 2, 2013)

cl222 said:


> I don't know what category it falls into. Its not a _*restoration*_ and its not _*kustom*_




I would call it a *Retro-Mod* 

Cool project, looking forward to see how that tank comes out.


----------



## mike j (Dec 2, 2013)

I'd go along w/ that. Looks like an interesting project. Liking these Motorbikes more lately.


----------



## cl222 (Jan 4, 2014)

Its been a long 2 months of slow progress. This yellow paint its so hard to get off! This build is also on Ratrodbikes because is really a cross between common tastes in bikes from both websites. Like the plate on the fender and the little guards I added near the BB are something that would be more commonly found on ratrodbikes.com than thecabe. But it is still a 1920s schwinn built bike with a chicago cycle bade. (the number on the plate is just a number from the range of years it could have been built)
The paint is not going to look like the drawing. It will more resemble a reverse paint sears chief with a tank. I redid the seat in black and will have black straps holding the tank on.

I took one last picture with the bike before the tear down for paint.


----------



## tailhole (Jan 5, 2014)

cool bike dude.  Dig that tank.


----------



## Iverider (Jan 5, 2014)

cl222 said:


> Its been a long 2 months of slow progress. This yellow paint its so hard to get off! This build is also on Ratrodbikes because is really a cross between common tastes in bikes from both websites. Like the plate on the fender and the little guards I added near the BB are something that would be more commonly found on ratrodbikes.com than thecabe. But it is still a 1920s schwinn built bike with a chicago cycle bade. (the number on the plate is just a number from the range of years it could have been built)
> The paint is not going to look like the drawing. It will more resemble a reverse paint sears chief with a tank. I redid the seat in black and will have blank straps holding the tank on.
> 
> I took one last picture with the bike before the tear down for paint.



Cool pic. Is that your sears Master hanging on the wall? Like your fender # plate too!


----------



## cl222 (Jan 5, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> Cool pic. Is that your sears Master hanging on the wall? Like your fender # plate too!



It is the master hanging without wheels. Its going to get some new rims for spring and hopefully bars too. I contacted someone about the original california bars that would have been on this bike. I hope they still have them.


----------



## cl222 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Paint*

In my last post I said the paint would more resemble a reverse paint sears chief... this is how I'm painting it right now.



sorry for the bad picture. I will try to upload a better one later.


----------



## DonChristie (Jan 31, 2014)

Your sketches are as cool as the bike! Definately showing your artistic spirit! Im diggin it!


----------



## cl222 (Feb 7, 2014)

Decided to reverse the darts on the frame and need more paint for the wheels but here it is so far on the wall.


----------



## tailhole (Feb 7, 2014)

That's looking really good.  That tank is super cool.


----------



## cl222 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## cl222 (Mar 20, 2014)

Another picture


----------



## Iverider (Mar 20, 2014)

A Chain and some grips and you're ready to ride!


----------



## cl222 (Mar 20, 2014)

Krautwaggen said:


> A Chain and some grips and you're ready to ride!




I am waiting until this stupid snow melts to get a chain and the bars are just on to have bars. I can't decide if I want to do upright bars which will probably be tillers or I want to do race drop bars. It already gets a lot of attention on my street just from taking it outside for the pictures.


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2014)

*oldtyme*




......................


----------



## cl222 (Mar 22, 2014)

I put the chain on with zip ties because its about 5 links too short.


----------



## cl222 (Apr 14, 2014)

*not 100% accurate news bags but no one else will know the difference*

changed it a little.





Added a little period correct piece too.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 14, 2014)

*custom bike*

really like your bike i like the colour nice to see young guy doing up thees one of a kind customs .i have done 3 so fare.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 5, 2018)

My Spartan is  coming together.................although not correct by any standards.............I'm having fun with it.      It has been "Saved"  by using parts from SEVERAL  donor bikes...................and I thank each and every one of them...................


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 10, 2018)

Cool bike & art work , nice


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Nov 10, 2018)

OZ1972 said:


> Cool bike & art work , nice



Thanks for the nice words.   This is my 1st Motobike Style frame Iv'e acquired.   I Think the mix of parts will blend together once painted. I think this bike is supposed to have raingutter type fenders.............but I'm not sure.    The 'Art" you refer to :  are you looking at the fender ornament ?      or ?        


OZ1972 said:


> Cool bike & art work , nice


----------

